# Kosten für Alpencross



## Starkbier (14. November 2009)

Nachdem es nun endlich für 2010 realisiert werden soll, hier eine Frage:

Was habt ihr für ungeführte Alpencrosse gezahlt? Hätte gerne einen Vergleich zu den geführten Alpencrossen (AlpinBike GPS-Touren)

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort 

Vielen dank 

PS: Entschuldigung falls es dieses Thema schon geben sollte, konnte allerdings mit der Sufu auf die schnelle nichts erspähen.


----------



## karstb (14. November 2009)

Ãbernachtung: 6â¬ (Lager mit DAV) Ã¼ber 50â¬ (PrivathÃ¼tte mit HP) bis \infty (*****Hotel)
Essen: 5â¬ (Supermarkt) bis \infty (naja, normale Gasthauspreise eben oder Powerbars je nach Geschmack)
Bei den gefÃ¼hrten musst du aufs Kleingedruckte achten, was wirklich drin ist. Normalerweise musst du Essen und teilweise auch Ãbernachtungen sowieso selbst bezahlen. Billiger ist es immer, den Kram selbst zu organisieren. Und wenn du es dir zutraust, sollte nichts dagegen sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (14. November 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> konnte allerdings mit der Sufu auf die *schnelle* nichts erspähen.



n bisserl zeit könntest du dir aba doch nehmen 

gib alp x ein und lies a bisserl, so kriegst du auch manch wertvolle tips mit an die du gar net gedacht hättest.

greetz scottiee


----------



## herrmann (15. November 2009)

Also, ich habe auch nie viel Geld über und fast 1000 sind mir echt zuviel, ich bin immer mit ca.70 am Tage hingekommen. Die Übernachtungen in Alpenhütten sind dabei nicht immer günstiger.


----------



## Meilermann (15. November 2009)

Die reine Übernachtung auf der Hütte ist manchmal schon sehr preiswert, aber Du braucht ja auch was zu futtern und dann biste beim gleichen Preis wie bei der Übernachtung im Tal in Pension mit HP. Ich brauche pro Tag ca. 50 - 75 Euronen je nach Übernachtung und Gusto (Cappucino, Eis, Bier, Wein usw.) Kannste ja nachrechnen, was billiger ist.
Ich persönlich möchte das Planen im Winter nicht missen, allein die Vorfreude auf die nächste Tour bei Sauwetter draußen ist das wert.


----------



## fsg (16. November 2009)

aha,ich moechte auch eineReise nach Alpen...


----------



## freeridealex (16. November 2009)

Bei unseren AC´s haben wir manchmal die Übernachtungen im Voraus gebucht. So hast Du schnell mal nen Überblick was Du für Schlafen und Frühstück bzw HP ausgeben musst. Für die Verpflegung unterwegs und Abends (wenn keine HP) haben wir immer 20-25 geplant. Nachteil dieser Planung ist, dass Du immer Dein Tagesziel erreichen musst. 
Haben aber auch schon die andere Variante "auf gut Glück" gemacht. Da musst Du halt nehmen, was Du kriegst bist aber insgesamt natürlich flexibler. Kann aber auch günstiger sein.
 Mit 75/Tag dürftest Du aber gut über die Runden kommen. 
 Ich würde Dir raten Deine Etappen so zu planen, dass Du die ersten Tage auf gut Glück fährst und dann eine festgebuchte Unterkunft mit ein paar Annehmlichkeiten wählst. Den Rest dann wieder auf gut Glück.
Servus, Alex


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2009)

Schau mal auf die homepage von Elmar Neßler (www.faszination-alpen.de), er hat bei jeder Transalp, die er gemacht hat, die Übernachtungen aufgelistet mit Preisen und Bewertung. Telefonnummer und Homepage stehen auch gleich noch dabei, da kannst du dich sehr gut vorab über die evtl. Übernachtungskosten informieren. Wenn du im August fahren willst, musst du für die Übernachtungen meist etwas mehr kalkulieren, als z.B. Mitte Juli oder dann Anfang September.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (16. November 2009)

Hallo Starkbier.

im Schnitt sind 50 Euro pro Tag gut angesetzt. HÃ¼tte kostet als Alpenvereinsmitglied mit Essen so 35 â¬. Zimmer im Hotel oder Pension so 25 â¬- 35 â¬ und 15 â¬ Essen.

7 Tage mit RÃ¼cktransfer (Bus gemietet zu dritt) hat ca 500 â¬ ausgemacht.

GruÃ
Tom


----------



## dubbel (16. November 2009)

wie lang ist ein stück schnur?


----------



## supasini (16. November 2009)

wenn du ein bisschen preisbewusst unterwegs bist: 60-70 â¬/Tag - aber in der Hochsaison wird's teurer. Also fahr nicht im August!
Als wir 2002 das erste Mal unterwegs waren sind wir noch mit 50 â¬/Tag ausgekommen, das haben wir in den letzten drei Jahren nicht mehr geschafft, ist etwas teurer geworden.
Ach so: das sind die Preise fÃ¼r die komplette Tour, also mit An- und Abreise gewesen, exkl. Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (16. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn du ein bisschen preisbewusst unterwegs bist: 60-70 /Tag - aber in der Hochsaison wird's teurer. Also fahr nicht im August!
> Als wir 2002 das erste Mal unterwegs waren sind wir noch mit 50 /Tag ausgekommen, das haben wir in den letzten drei Jahren nicht mehr geschafft, ist etwas teurer geworden.
> Ach so: das sind die Preise für die komplette Tour, also mit An- und Abreise gewesen, exkl. Material.



Wir verhandeln immer gut und fahren nicht in der Hochsaison  Dann kommt man meisten mit den 50  hin. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. November 2009)

Hallo!
Ich denk mich hat auf der letzten Mehrtagestour der Tag unguided um die â¬ 80,- gekostet. 

Wobei das Konsumverhalten von Ãsterreichern gegenÃ¼ber einem Deutschen komplett anders ist: Der Ãse liest die Speisekarte von links nach rechts, der Deutsche von rechts nach links.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2009)

Haha, dass der Österreicher nicht auf´s Geld schaut, wär mir neu!? ;-) Vielleicht liester der Österreicher von links nach rechts, aber bestellen tut er dann doch von rechts nach links?


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... dass der Österreicher nicht auf´s Geld schaut, wär mir neu!? ...


Wo kann man das in meinem Posting lesen? 

... bin aber überrascht, dass du als Erste(r) antwortest. Ein bisserl Provokation muss schon sein.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2009)

ich schließe mich den bisherigen Posts an
da ich Hüttenübernachtungen nicht mag, haben wir bisher immer nur im Hotel oder Pensionen übernachtet. Da muss man mittlerweile pro Nase und mit Essen 70-80  am Tag rechnen (bei 2 Leuten im Doppelzimmer, Einzelzimmer kostet eben mehr). 
Dann lässt man sich es aber schon recht gut gehen. Eventuelle Ersatzteile und Hin/Rückfahrt sind da aber noch nicht dabei.
Sparfüchse schaffen sicher auch <50 
aber für mich ist das Urlaub, da schaue ich nicht so aufs Geld. Dazu gehört neben einem ordentlichen Zimmer mit heißer Dusche, auch mal der Teller Nudeln oder das Bierchen extra wenn ich da zwischendurch mal Bock darauf habe 

Eine fiese Geldfalle wird der italienische Alpen Raum wenn man dort im August auf gut Glück unterwegs ist. Da bekommt man öfter nur noch das allerletzte Zimmer (in jeglicher Hinsicht) und das zum Wucherpreis. Frei nach dem Motto "friss oder stirb"
Da zahlt man dann auch schon mal 100 fürs (üble) Doppelzimmer mit bescheidenem Frühstück.

Dieses Jahr sind wir die Rundtour Variante mit Gepäckservice gefahren (dreilaendertour.com). Das war aber nicht günstig, dafür aber mit spitzen Unterkünften und sehr gutem Essen.
War nicht schlecht, aber ich würde/werde trotzdem eher wieder eine Tour auf eigene Faust planen und einfachere Unterkünfte wählen. Ich brauche abends kein 4-5 Gänge Menue im 4 Sterne Hotel. Eine gescheite Portion Nudeln tuts auch 
Der Gepäcktransport war allerdings, nicht nur angesichts des besch.... Wetters, eine angenehme Sache. Abends etwas trockenes zum anziehen zu haben und tagsüber auch nur mit kleinem Tagesgepäck im Rucksack zu fahren, ist durchaus schon was wert.
Und der Wäscheservice in den Hotels hat es geschafft das am nächsten Morgen unsere Radklamotten alle sauber und trocken auf dem Zimmer lagen. Da wir zwei Tage im Regen gefahren sind und entsprechend eingesaut waren ist das für mich auch wieder ein Punkt für ein besseres Hotel.
Wer auf Hüttenromantik steht und mit eventuellen Einschränkungen (Bettenlager, Schnarcher,...) keine Probleme hat kann auch das machen. Sehr viel günstiger kommt man aber nicht. Da lohnt sich Mitglied im DAV zu sein.

Gruß Björn


----------



## sipaq (16. November 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> Nachdem es nun endlich für 2010 realisiert werden soll, hier eine Frage:
> 
> Was habt ihr für ungeführte Alpencrosse gezahlt? Hätte gerne einen Vergleich zu den geführten Alpencrossen (AlpinBike GPS-Touren)


Aus meiner Sicht ist der ganze Thread bisher recht nutzlos, weil Du nicht geschrieben hast, was Du willst, sprich was Du hinsichtlich Hotel- und Essens-Qualität  erwartest.

Natürlich kann man mit 50 am Tag auskommen, man kann aber auch problemlos das Doppelte ausgeben. Das hängt primär von Deinem Sparwahn bzw. Deinem Genussbedürfnis ab.

Ein 4-Sterne-Hotel mit Schwimmbad, Sauna und Wellness-Bereich ist nunmal deutlich teurer als eine einfache Pension. Der eine will halt in seinem Urlaub einen gewissen Komfort haben, der andere kommt auch mit einer asketischeren Lebensweise gut klar.

Das Gleiche gilt sinngemäß abends für das Essen. Und auch tagsüber macht es natürlich einen Riesenunterschied, ob Ihr Euch morgens ein Vesperpaket einpackt oder nur von Riegeln lebt oder ob Ihr mittags einkehrt und zwischendurch vielleicht auch nochmal den ein oder anderen Cappucino schlürft. Da hat halt jeder so seine Vorlieben. 

Generell ist ein selbstorganisierter Alpencross immer billiger, aber dafür muss man sich halt alles selbst organisieren und entsprechend mitdenken. Auch das Gruppengefühl ist ein anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist der ganze Thread bisher recht nutzlos, weil Du nicht geschrieben hast, was Du willst, sprich was Du hinsichtlich Hotel- und Essens-Qualität  erwartest.


Also wenn es mir wurscht ist was es kostet, würde ich nicht hier fragen sondern meine Visakarte einpacken, ein paar grüne Lappen und los gehts.

Ich denk, dass man sich bei dieser Frage nach dem Preis nach unten hin orientieren will.


----------



## Eisfochel (16. November 2009)

Hi,



Starkbier schrieb:


> Nachdem es nun endlich für 2010 realisiert werden soll, hier eine Frage:
> 
> Was habt ihr für ungeführte Alpencrosse gezahlt?



Also der Teil der Ausrüstung den ich das nächste mal wieder mitnehmen werde ist (basierend auf den Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr):

Gepäckträger: 35 Eur (Pletscher, Typ fällt mir grad nicht ein, aber ist nicht zu empfehlen)
Packtaschen: 80 Eur (Ortlieb Backroller Classic)
Zelt: 95 Eur (Quechua T2 Ultralight Pro)
Isomatte: Evazote, 30 Eur
Schlafsack: Preis entfallen
Campingbeil: 39 Eur
Hobokocher: 70 Eur
Topfset: solltest für um die 40 Eur was brauchbares bekommen
Wasserflaschen: 2x 10 Eur
Rucksack: 80 Eur

Futter + Sonstiges (für 2,5 Wochen): 350 Eur

Kartenmaterial: 8-16Eur / Karte (Kompass 1:50000 bzw. 1:25000)

Rückfahrtkosten: 
Italien: 20 Eur
Ösiland: 30 Eur
Teuerland: 50Eur

Die Ausrüstung kaufst ja aber nur einmal und hast noch lange Freude dran.



Macht in Summe (gerundet): 

Einmaliges (Karten, Ausrüstung): 500-550 Eur

Futter + Ausgaben unterwegs (für 2,5 Wochen Tourdauer): 350 Eur
Fahrtkosten:  100 Eur


Ich denke, wenn man mal von der Ausrüstung absieht ist man mit min. 100-150 Eur/Woche  dabei. Da kannst Dir auch mal die eine oder andere Übernachtung im DAV Luxushotel (Hütte, Matratzenlager) genehmigen.

Ansonsten halt irgendwo in den Wald. 

Meine Meinung dazu ist: eh jetzt irgend ner Firma hunderte Euros in den Rachen schmeisst nur um in ner uniformierten Rotte sich am Händchen nehmen zu lassen, fahr lieber auf eigene Faust. Spass ohne Ende und Du weisst Du hast dein Gepäck selber übern Berg geschliffen.

Wo noch Vorsicht angebracht ist, ist bei üebrraschenden Reparaturen. Mir hat nen Händler in Ösiland fürs Hinterradzentrieren 66 Eur abgeknöpft, und dafür nidmal die verbogene Speiche ausgetauscht... 

Ok, was versuch ich auch Salto Mortale ins Tal zu springen...



Gruß,

Eisfochel


----------



## sipaq (16. November 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Also wenn es mir wurscht ist was es kostet, würde ich nicht hier fragen sondern meine Visakarte einpacken, ein paar grüne Lappen und los gehts.


Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben? 

Mein Punkt ist der, dass ein AX mit entsprechend komfortabler Unterbringung und Verpflegung halt einfach mehr kostet als Eisfochels No-Comfort-Hardcore-Variante.

Was nutzt dem OP Eisfochels Post, wenn er in netten 3* oder 4* Häusern absteigen möchte? Was nutzen dem OP konkrete Hotel- und Restaurantempfehlungen, wenn er nach der "Geiz ist geil"-Methode eher auf Eisfochels Spuren unterwegs sein möchte und das Matratzenlager in der Hütte schon für puren Luxus hält?

Ohne die Anforderungen des OP zu kennen, bringt uns der Fred nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Eisfochel (16. November 2009)

POEH!



sipaq schrieb:


> wenn er nach der "Geiz ist geil"-Methode



Jetzt hast mich aber boes' getroffen 

Nix "Geiz is Geil" - Spass am Leben in der Natur!

Und ja, die beiden male wo ich im Matratzenlager war wars lurer Luxus. 3 Matratzen nebeneinander, nur für mich alleine. Bei 2.03m Körpergrösse is das der reinste Luxus son riesen Bette zu haben, und noch dazu im "Einzelzimmer" (war Ende September/Anfang Oktober, alles ausgestorben).

Wobei ich ne nette Lichtung in nem Laubwald mit schönem Blick auf den Himmel allemal für komfortabler empfinde als ne muffige Hütte mit zig anderen Wanderern/Radlern/... und bierseliger Vereinsgaststätten-Romantik :kotz: 

Dabei waren die beiden Matratzenlager-Übernachtungen echt nur Notlösung, da es zu spät, zu hoch, und schon viel zu duster war um noch nen Platz fürs Zelt zu finden.



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2009)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Dabei waren die beiden Matratzenlager-Übernachtungen echt nur Notlösung, da es zu spät, zu hoch, und schon viel zu duster war um noch nen Platz fürs Zelt zu finden.



siehste und mir wäre die Naturburschen Variante von wegen Zelt mitschleppen, draußen schlafen,usw. einfach zu doof
Zumindest beim Alpencross in durchaus hochalpinem Gelände wo ich u.a. mit so wenig wie möglich Gepäck die Trails genießen möchte.
Bei anderen (Rad) Reisen sehr gerne mit Zelt etc. 
Die viel gepriesene "Hüttenromantik" mag ich auch nicht, aber nach einem völlig verregneten Tag noch ins nasskalte & feuchte Zelt krabbeln und dann noch nicht einmal die Klamotten trocken bekommen, ne muss nicht sein. Hatte ich in verschiedenen Urlauben schon und das ist etwas auf das ich mittlerweile ebenfalls gerne verzichte. Dann lieber auf eine Hütte mit Matrazenlager. 


@sipaq: jetzt mit Tips zu einzelnen Hotels, Hütten oder Veranstaltern konkreter zu werden, hat sicher keinen Sinn. Aber wie ich den TO verstanden wollte er einen groben Überblick mit welchen Kosten er rechnen kann. Das es je nach persönlichen Ansprüchen günstiger oder sehr teuer werden kann, sollte klar sein.

Gruß Björn


----------



## sipaq (16. November 2009)

Es sei Dir gegönnt. Ich stehe halt mehr auf ein vernünftiges Hotel mit ruhigem Zimmer, bequemer Matratze, warmer Dusche und vernünftigem Frühstücksbuffet. Wenn noch 'ne Sauna dabei ist, umso besser.

Ich quäl mich auf dem Rad schon genug tagsüber, da will ich wenigstens abends und nachts entsprechenden Komfort. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Außerdem muss man sich sowas auch leisten können, denn leider ist MTB-fahren ja nun nicht grade ein wirklich billiger Sport.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wo kann man das in meinem Posting lesen?
> 
> ... bin aber überrascht, dass du als Erste(r) antwortest. Ein bisserl Provokation muss schon sein.



Na eben!


----------



## Starkbier (16. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist der ganze Thread bisher recht nutzlos, weil Du nicht geschrieben hast, was Du willst, sprich was Du hinsichtlich Hotel- und Essens-QualitÃ¤t  erwartest.
> 
> NatÃ¼rlich kann man mit 50â¬ am Tag auskommen, man kann aber auch problemlos das Doppelte ausgeben. Das hÃ¤ngt primÃ¤r von Deinem Sparwahn bzw. Deinem GenussbedÃ¼rfnis ab.
> 
> ...



war mehr oder minder bewusst von mir, keine genauen Angaben zu nennen, da ich mÃ¶glichst eine groÃe Bandbreite an Informationen, MÃ¶glichkeiten und Erfahrungen erhalten wollte.

Finde demnach die bisherigen Informationen sehr genial. Alles dabei. Vom 5euro Ã¼bernachter+ Supermarktfutter bis hin zum 4gÃ¤nge Menu  
Habe nun schon eine ganz nette Ãbersicht Ã¼ber die MÃ¶glichkeiten und mÃ¶chte mich auch bestens Bedanken bei allen. 

Interessieren wÃ¼rde mich noch, ob ihr bei den Preisen pro Tag jeweils schon die RÃ¼cktransportkosten miteinberechnet habt. 

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Starkbier (16. November 2009)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zelten is mMn natürlich das non plus ultra auf so einer Reise bzw. der Gipfel des Abenteuers. Rechtlich gesehen macht das doch aber sicher Probleme in den Alpen?


----------



## bigbadone (16. November 2009)

10 Tage von Augsburg an den Gardasee.

2x Ãbernachtung auf HÃ¼tten, sonst Hotel/Pension (**/***) meist mit Halbpension und RÃ¼ckreise mit Zug nach Augsburg. Mittagessen tÃ¤glich zwischen 5 - 10â¬.

ca. 700â¬ 

Hat sich aber definitiv gelohnt!

GruÃ,

Bigbadone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisfochel (17. November 2009)

Hi,



Starkbier schrieb:


> Zelten is mMn natürlich das non plus ultra auf so einer Reise bzw. der Gipfel des Abenteuers. Rechtlich gesehen macht das doch aber sicher Probleme in den Alpen?



rein rechtlich gesehen ist das Wildcamen, und somit weder in de, at, it und ch erlaubt.

Praktisch gesehen hats absolut keine probleme gemacht. War ja immer schön abseits, von lauschiger Lichtung, Flussufer, über Grillplatz im Wald, bis hin zu mitten in ner Apfelplantage war alles dabei. In Riva dann das dreisteste: mitten in einem Ölhein auf dem riesen Felsen zwischen Riva und Torbole mit wunderschönem Blick über Riva del Garda

Solang man nicht gerade im Vorgarten der Anwohner haust und keine Müllkippe produziert/hinterlässt wars absolut kein Problem. 

Leave no traces! ist die Devise!



Gruß,

Eisfochel


----------



## 2Burgen (17. November 2009)

Was du beachten kannst /sollst ist, dass ein AlpenX durch die Schweiz fast doppelt so teuer ist wie einer durch Österreich und Italien.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. November 2009)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Was du beachten kannst /sollst ist, dass ein AlpenX durch die Schweiz fast doppelt so teuer ist wie einer durch Ãsterreich und Italien.



das kann ich eigentlich nicht (mehr) bestÃ¤tigen !
vor 10 Jahren war das noch so aber mittlerweile hat sich das dank â¬ sehr angenÃ¤hert leider in Richtung schweizer Preise
wenn man auf dem gleichen Level bleibt, also was Hotel und EssensqualitÃ¤t angeht, ist da nicht mehr so der groÃe Unterschied (bei derzeitigem Wechselkurs)

DafÃ¼r ist es bei den Italienern in den "Nobel" Skiorten oft auch im Sommer teurer und dafÃ¼r im Nachbartal deutlich gÃ¼nstiger. 
Ausnahme Mitte August !
Da sind in Italien Ã¼berall Ferien und absolute Hochsasion. Da sollte man eventuell vorher reservieren.

GruÃ BjÃ¶rn


----------



## 2Burgen (17. November 2009)

Das war meine Erfahrung von diesem Sommer. WÃ¤rend man fÃ¼r eine Pizza in Italien 7-10 â¬ zahlt sind es in der schweis scon eher 15. Und die Ãbernachtungen waren auch immer recht gesalzen.
SchÃ¶ne Berge haben sie aber.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (17. November 2009)

So teuer sind die schweizer auch nicht... Graubünden war echt human.

Aber zu dem Thema sparen und Zelten. Ist vielleicht bei ner RadelTour ganz schön, aber nicht auf nem Alpencross, wo man doch mehr auf das Gewicht des Gepäck achtest.

Hüttenromantik, bin ich auch nicht immer der Freund davon. Voll, laut, muffig... 
Man muss es zwar erleben, aber ein gutes Zimmer zieh ich dann schon mal vor 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Snake (17. November 2009)

Kosten: 8 Tage AX (selbst organisiert), incl. Hin - und Rückfahrt, Zugtransfer zum Auto (vom Lago) zurück, Essen und Unterkunft (mal Hütte, mal Pension): *ca. 600,- Euro*. 

@zelten: Vergiss es! Ich habe 4 AX mit Zelten gemacht. Erstens ist es nicht (mehr) viel billiger als ne normale Standard-Pension. Denn dazu kommen Kosten fürs eigene selbstgemachte Frühstück (oder Du frühstückst irgendwo in einer Bar oder so). Und es ist umständlicher! Entweder hast Du einen dabei, der das Gepäck und die Zelte, Kocher etc. transportiert (Auto=Kosten!!). Oder Du schleppst alles mit. Selbst wenn es ein High-Tech Hybrid-Carbon Zelt ist, musst Du zusätzlichen Balast mitschleppen. Und abends dann immer schön aufbauen, dann regnet es.. ach es gibt nichts Schöneres, als morgens in klamme Klamotten zu steigen und zu wissen, dass noch 6 Std. Biken vor einem liegen (alles schon selbst erlebt). Ich mach das nicht mehr mit dem Zelten, aber das muss halt jeder selbst wissen...

...vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich keine 18 mehr bin


----------



## Eisfochel (17. November 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Aber zu dem Thema sparen und Zelten. Ist vielleicht bei ner RadelTour ganz schön, aber nicht auf nem Alpencross, wo man doch mehr auf das Gewicht des Gepäck achtest.



Naja, Ansichtssache halt, aber mit Sparen hatte das eher weniger zu tun. Allein die Ausrüstung´machts ja fast genauso teuer wie ne geführte Tour ohne jedes Gepäck wo man sich nicht mal mehr nen Kopf machen muss wo man seien wundgerittenen Hintern nun zur Nacht bettet und einem das Gepäck hinterherkutschiert wird. Klar, mit zwei vollen Packtaschen nen Trail runter ist erstemal Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach 1-2 Absteigern hatt ich den Dreh dann schon raus. Wichtig ist nen stabiler Gepäckträger. Macht aber schon mächtig geil Druck so durch nen ausgewaschenen Hohlweg oder ne Schotterpiste runter.

Klar, Anstiege ala Silvretta machts zwar nicht grad einfacher, aber wenn dann oben bist weisste einerseits was gemacht hast und zweitens haste nen gutes Gefühl nicht gecheatet zu haben und kannst wieder mit Schmackes auf der anderen Seite runter. Da kommt dann Freude und Adrenalin auf.

Ich sehs halt so: wenn ich mich schon in eine der letzten (zumindest teilweise) natürlichen Regionen Europas begebe, möchte ich die Natur auch voll auskosten. Selbst wenn die Natur mich mit Nüssewerfenden Eichhörnchen und neugierig ums Zelt schleichenden Füchsen behelligt .  Ein bequemes Bette hab ich auch daheim, da brauch ich nicht in die Alpen.

Wobei ich doch arg schockiert war wie zersiedelt da oben alles ist. <polemik>Quasi auf jedem Berg nen Mobilfunkmast, direkt neben dem Supermarkt und der örtlichen obligatorischen Kuh</polemik>. Genialer Urlaub wars trotzdem, wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt. 

Und zum Gepäck: jetzt weiss ich was ich alles NICHT brauch(Komprimiertes Futter für 3 Wochen dabeigehabt, totale Fehlplanung. Überall Supermärkte... Dito Benzinkocher. Hab unterwegs den Hobokocher kennen und schätzen gelernt. Hackebeilchen hat man ja eh dabei, Holz in rauhesten Mengen, spart man sich schonmal Kocher und Benzinflasche mitzuschleifen.), beim nächsten mal sollt ich aber mit 15 Kilo sicherlich rumkommen.

Hab mir aber sagen lassen in den östlichen Alpen, Richtung Slowenien solls deutlich natürlicher und wildnismäßiger zugehen. Mal schaun, nächstes mal eventuell da rüber.

Aber wie gesagt, Ansichtssache das ganze. Mags eben Outdoor, und wenn ich nach dem Urlaub Urlaubsreif bin 



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (17. November 2009)

Hey Eisfochel,

ich versteh dich voll und ganz. Bin da dakor mit dir. Hab vor so nen Alpencross vollen Respekt. Ich schlaf auch gerne draußen und freu mich jetzt schon auf meine Schneeschuhtouren, wo ich alleine bin. Essen, Kocher und Biwaksack im Rucksack.

Oh ja... die Berge werden immer mehr vollgestellt. Da bin ich schon mal gespannt auf deine Erzählung aus dem ruhigeren Teil der Alpen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Starkbier (18. November 2009)

wie schaut es eig in Sachen Zimmer und "Fülle von Wanderern auf Trails" während der Hauptsaison aus? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. November 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> wie schaut es eig in Sachen Zimmer und "Fülle von Wanderern auf Trails" während der Hauptsaison aus? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?



Anfang August waren im Dreiländereck Italien/Schweiz/Österreich mehr Biker als Wanderer auf den Trails unterwegs 
besonders heftig war es in der Unia Schlucht


----------



## Starkbier (18. November 2009)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Anfang August waren im Dreiländereck Italien/Schweiz/Österreich mehr Biker als Wanderer auf den Trails unterwegs
> besonders heftig war es in der Unia Schlucht



und eine unterkunft mit möglichkeit für die Fahrradunterbringung ist bei rechtzeitigem Buchen auch kein Problem?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. November 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> und eine unterkunft mit möglichkeit für die Fahrradunterbringung ist bei rechtzeitigem Buchen auch kein Problem?



sollte kein Problem sein ! 
diesmal hatten wir eine feste Tour inkl Hotels gebucht (lange im Voraus)
aber bei den frei geplanten Touren sind wir immer erst Nachmittags im Zielort auf die Suche gegangen. In D-land und Österreich gab es immer genug zur Auswahl, in Italien sollte man besser vorbuchen

Und es gibt eigentlich immer einen Keller oder eine Garage in die man die Bikes einstellen kann und i.d.R. lassen die sich auch abschließen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. November 2009)

Heuer musste ich leider im August auf Alpencross gehen; bis auf die 2 Hüttenübernachtungen hab ich nichts vorgebucht. Im Ultental war es wider Erwarten garnicht so einfach, etwas zu bekommen, hat aber dann doch noch geklappt und unsere Klamotten wurden von den netten Pensionsleuten auch noch gewaschen! Im Passeiertal war´s überhaupt kein Problem und auch in Malé haben wir schnell was gutes gefunden. Ich hab vorher schon im Internet recherchiert, das wo wir dann letztendlich gewohnt haben, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen! Im Ridnauntal hatten wir auch Glück, da war Ridnauner Kirchentag! Bummvoll das Tal, gottseidank hatten in einem super Hotel Leute ihr Hotelzimmer für diese Nacht abgesagt. Schadet also nichts, wenn man sich vorher über evtl. Veranstaltungen informiert. Echtes Pech hat man, wenn man zum Nationalparkmarathon in Scoul eine Übernachtung suchen muss, ist mir auch schon mal passiert, wir sind dann in der letzten Bruchbude untergekommen. naja, wenigstens marginal besser, als auf der Straße zu schlafen... ;-)


----------



## Klein123 (19. November 2009)

wÃ¼rde auch sagen so ca. â¬ 70,- pro tag (selbst organisiert). die Ã¼bernachtung in den hÃ¼tten ist zwar meist recht gÃ¼nstig (alpenverein), aber mit dem essen kommst bestimmt auf das gleiche wie wenn du in einer pension/hotel Ã¼bernachtest. 

zum gefÃ¼hrten alpencross kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## Uphillerer (19. November 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Also wenn es mir wurscht ist was es kostet, würde ich nicht hier fragen sondern meine Visakarte einpacken, ein paar grüne Lappen und los gehts.


 
Das ist übrigens die entspannteste Methode zu reisen. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (19. November 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens die entspannteste Methode zu reisen. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.



...akzeptieren die Bergbauern jetzt Visa? Genial! Die grünen Lappen sind so selten in meinem Portemoinae, weiß gar nicht, wie die aussehen...

Aber zurück zum Thema: Die Kosten explodieren ganz schön, wenn man sich im Vorfeld noch gewisse neue Klamotten zulegen muss, z.B. Gore Regenhose, neue Windjacke, neue Reifen etc. Zumindest kann man die Kosten ja teilweise auf mehrere Jahre umlegen.


----------



## sipaq (19. November 2009)

Klein123 schrieb:


> zum geführten alpencross kann ich leider nix sagen.


6 Tage Alpencross mit BikeAlpin von Füssen nach Riva hat dieses Jahr knapp 879 gekostet mit Übernachtung, Frühstück und insgesamt fünf Abendessen. 2 Abendessen mussten selbst bezahlt werden und natürlich auch noch die Mittagsverpflegung und die Getränke am Abend. Übernachtet wurde immer in 3* oder 4* Sterne Häusern. Dreimal konnten wir unsere Sachen waschen lassen.

Dieses Jahr ist es 18 teurer. Man kann es aber auch für 754 bekommen, wenn man auf Guide und Gruppe verzichtet und die Tour mit einem GPS (das man aber bereits besitzen muss) abfährt. Das ist sicherlich eine ganz gute Alternative für Leute, die kein Gruppenerlebnis wollen, aber kein Bock auf die ganze Organisiererei haben.

Die Preise der anderen Anbieter liegen wahrscheinlich auf ähnlichem Niveau, außer es wird in einfacheren Unterkünften geschlafen. Dann wirds logischerweise billiger.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. November 2009)

Ich glaub, ich hab selbstorganisiert 560 â¬ ausgegeben, allerdings ohne Autofahrt, denn Pickerl fÃ¼r Brenner hab ich eh und fÃ¼r Hin und RÃ¼ckfahrt von hier zum Brenner muss ich nicht nachtanken. RÃ¼ckfahrt vom Lago zum Brenner mit dem Zug. Ãbernachtung war gemischt von der HÃ¼tte (Rif. Graffer, Eishof) bis zum 4* Hotel alles dabei. Mittags immer Einkehr, mag nicht kiloweise Verpflegung mitschleppen.


----------



## st-bike (19. November 2009)

Ich habe dieses Jahr bei Alps 955,- gezahlt. Alle Abendessen waren inklusive. Immer top Qualität zwischen 3 und 5 Gängen. Hotels von 3* bis 4* Superior. Jeden Abend Wäscheservice (einmal für 1 pro Stück, sonst frei). Gerne wieder.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (19. November 2009)

st-bike schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr bei Alps 955,- gezahlt. Alle Abendessen waren inklusive. Immer top Qualität zwischen 3 und 5 Gängen. Hotels von 3* bis 4* Superior. Jeden Abend Wäscheservice (einmal für 1 pro Stück, sonst frei). Gerne wieder.



Wow... für das Geld mach ich lieber 2x nen Alpemcross. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache... manchmal braucht der Mensch Luxus 

War bestimmt ne Schlemmerreise.... bei so guten Hotels und Menüs....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. November 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Wow... für das Geld mach ich lieber 2x nen Alpemcross. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache... manchmal braucht der Mensch Luxus
> 
> War bestimmt ne Schlemmerreise.... bei so guten Hotels und Menüs....
> 
> ...


Schlemmerreise macht auch mehr Spaß. 3 Flaschen Barolo für 2 Personen im Ristorante Jim haben ganz schön aufs Börserl gedrückt, aber jeder Tropfen war seinen Preis wert. ... und die Hochzeit in Radlerhosen auch. Also wenn wir da nicht entsprechend angesoffen gewesen wären, wäre es echt schade gewesen. Der nächste Tag war halt hart. 

Möcht man gar nicht glauben was für schmucke Weinflascherl in manch so ner italienischen Bude gelagert werden. Ich würds ewig bereuen, wenn ich damals den Fusel um 2,50 trinken hätte müssen oder gar Wasser. Der Sport in allen Ehren, aber wer viel Leistet muss auch was anständiges trinken und essen.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (20. November 2009)

Hi Tiroler,

ja, sport ist nicht alles... man muss mal auch spaß am leben haben...

Find ich ja lustig, heiraten in Bikeklamotten 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Tirolerwadl (20. November 2009)

Also ich glaub jetzt nicht, daß der Mich in Radlerhosen geheiratet hat. Wenn schon dann heiratet ein Tiroler in Lederhosen  ;-)


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. November 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Hi Tiroler,
> 
> ja, sport ist nicht alles... man muss mal auch spaß am leben haben...
> 
> ...


Wir waren dort als ne Hochzeit war. Von uns hat niemand geheiratet aber wir waren plötzlich eingeladen. Womöglich weil wir so gut drauf waren.


----------



## JoeHaBe (13. Januar 2010)

Hey, hoffe noch jmd. da ; -)
Ich will auch nen AlpenX machen, diesen Sommer und die Kosten soweit wie möglich drücken, also werd ich wohl die Zelt-Variante versuchen.
Meine Frage ist nur, obs irgendwie gefährlich oder unvernünftig ist das ganze allein zu fahren? Ich war halt noch nie in den Alpen und kanns mir noch nicht so richtig vorstellen.. Und allein fahren muss ich, weil die meisten Leute keine Lust auf die Anstrengung usw. haben und billig muss es sein, damit ich dann mit besagten Leuten noch extra in nen Urlaub gehen kann.
Der Cross soll auch in erster Linie kein Urlaub werden, sondern ein Erlebnis, von dem ich meinen Kindeskindern noch erzählen kann ; -)
Ja, sowas in der Art.. Achso, ich würde ab Mitte Juli fahren wollen, muss aber noch sehn, wie es mit den Prüfungen im Sommer ist, also wann die sind.
Hoffe das klappt alles, so halbwegs und ich freu misch schon ganz doll drauf, ist sone Art Kindheitstraum ; -)
Gruß, joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisfochel (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Unvernünftig isses sicherlich, aber ein wirkliches Erlebnis ist es auch.
Gefährlich? Na ja, kommt ganz drauf an Was Du Wie fährst. Du solltest schon Deine persönlichen Grenzen wissen und entsprechend auch mal runter schieben.

Hast Du Berge in der Nähe? Dann mach mal ein probewochenende. Dein Bike wird sich GANZ anders fahren mit diversen Kilos an Gepäck hinten drauf. Viel wuchtiger bergab, aber auch mit nem neugierigen Hinterrad das gern mal schaun mag wie sich das Vorderrad so macht 
Die Lektion musste ich leider lernen. Ansonsten ist es aber nicht wirklich gefährlich. Die Alpen sind ja durchweg besiedelt, zumindest bei den Ösis und den Italienern (Also zwischen Bregenz und Gardasee)

Die Zelterei ist komplett ungefährlich, nur solltest Dich halt nciht erwischen lassen. Das kann theoretisch teuer werden, ist mir aber zum Glück nicht passiert. Gesunder Menschenverstand (nicht gerade im Vorgarten Zelten, gern auch mal rein in den Wald, da juckts eher niemanden) hilft da aber ungemein. Sogar fertige Feuerstellen (Steinkreis auf Lichtung)hatte ich in Österreich en Masse.

Was schnell mal kritisch werden kann, ist wenn Du zum beispiel zu lange fährst und dann im Dunkeln eine geeignette Stelle fürs nachtlager finden musst, und dann aber irgendwo auf nem Berg jenseits der Vegetationszone bist. Da wirds schnell feucht, nebelig und der Boden eher Zeltungeeignet (Steinig, uneben). Sinnig ist auch neben einem Navi noch Kartenmaterial dabei zu haben. die 1:50000 Karten der einzelnen berggruppen die Du besuchen willst geben einfach mehr Übersicht als der kleine Navi Schirm. Der hat dafür mehr Details über Pfade und Trails (OSM/OpenMTBMap Karten). 

Kannst mich auch gerne per PM aushorchen.


Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Januar 2010)

Oberhalb der Vegetation zelten? Viel Spaß, wenn ein Gewitter kommt! Von den dann herrschenden Temperaturen mal ganz zu schweigen... Da würd ich lieber zusehen, dass ich bei einem Bauern in der Scheune schlafen kann, als ein Zelt mitzuschleppen. Wenn man nett fragt, ist das sicher möglich. Im Juli hat´s noch oft Gewitter, alleine UND ohne alpine Erfahrung würd ich nicht auf dem Berg zelten.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (13. Januar 2010)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Hey, hoffe noch jmd. da ; -)
> Ich will auch nen AlpenX machen, diesen Sommer und die Kosten soweit wie möglich drücken, also werd ich wohl die Zelt-Variante versuchen.
> Meine Frage ist nur, obs irgendwie gefährlich oder unvernünftig ist das ganze allein zu fahren? Ich war halt noch nie in den Alpen und kanns mir noch nicht so richtig vorstellen.. Und allein fahren muss ich, weil die meisten Leute keine Lust auf die Anstrengung usw. haben und billig muss es sein, damit ich dann mit besagten Leuten noch extra in nen Urlaub gehen kann.
> Der Cross soll auch in erster Linie kein Urlaub werden, sondern ein Erlebnis, von dem ich meinen Kindeskindern noch erzählen kann ; -)
> ...



ich hab es bis jetzt noch nie mt dem Zelt versucht...  ich schlepp doch nicht so vile Gepäck über die Berge 

Aber mach wirklich mal ein Probewochenende. da kannst du alles ausprobieren. 

Alleine ist halt immer so ne Sache auch mit dem Gepäck. Du mußt alles selber tragen (Karten,Erste Hilfe, Essen, Zelt, Kocher)

Zu zweit kann man schon wieder was aufteilen.

Ne Woche ist aber auch nicht so teuer auf Hütten oder Pensionen. Denke das man mit Rücktransfer u. Essen auf so 500  kommst.



Gruß
Tom


----------



## Eisfochel (13. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Oberhalb der Vegetation zelten? Viel Spaß, wenn ein Gewitter kommt! Von den dann herrschenden Temperaturen mal ganz zu schweigen... Da würd ich lieber zusehen, dass ich bei einem Bauern in der Scheune schlafen kann, als ein Zelt mitzuschleppen. Wenn man nett fragt, ist das sicher möglich. Im Juli hat´s noch oft Gewitter, alleine UND ohne alpine Erfahrung würd ich nicht auf dem Berg zelten.



Dehalb schrieb ich ja das es dann KRITISCH wird. Bin dann auch lieber notgedrungen in ne DAV-Hütte. War mir zu riskant bei nachts, bei Nebel und Regen da wieder runterzueiern.

Gewitter kanns da lustioge haben, hast recht. Hat auf meiner Tour mal drei Tage lang durchgeregnet und Gewittert. Da kam gut was runter.

Aber Zelt und schleppen? Die zwei Kilo machen den Klee nu auch nimemr fett. Hatte btw nen Gepäckträger drangebastelt und Packtaschen. Da passt das dann schon. (Waren ca. 20-30 Kilo Gepäck, incl. Futter für zwei Wochen). Also man kommt auch ohne totale Gepäckminimierung mittem Rad durch die Alpen. 

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich ja mal die Packliste posten.


Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## polo (13. Januar 2010)

das problem sollte weniger das zusätzliche gepäck sein, sondern die fehlende erfahrung: in vielen fällen bleibt das wetter stabil, man verfährt sich nicht, man purzelt nicht hin. in manchen aber nicht.
daher: lieber kleiner anfangen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2010)

@JoeHaBe: alleine an sich ist jetzt nicht sooo unvernüftig wie das oft dargestellt wird. Die Alpen sind doch recht gut besiedelt und mit entsprechender Planung und Rückversicherung (z.B. jemand kennt deine Route und wo du aktuell an dem Tag bist) kann man das auch eher problemlos allein machen. Aber nur wenn man Erfahrungen im alpinen Bereich hat und ausreichend trainiert ist dazu dann entsprechend vorsichtiger fährt und eben auch gut fahren kann

Noch nie in den Alpen aber dann gleich alleine und auch noch die Zeltvariante, das halte ich dagegen schon für unvernünftig bis leichtsinnig

Dann auf einen AlpenX ein Zelt + Schlafsack + Isomatte + Verpflegung mitschleppen wäre mir persönlich zu viel Gepäck.
Selbst mit leichten oft teuren Sachen hast du nur dafür schon schnell 5-10kg zusammen, mit den günstigen Sachen eher mehr und dann hast du noch das Problem mit dem verstauen von dem Kram
Musst du dir nur für diese eine Tour noch irgendwas an guter Übernachtungs Ausrüstung kaufen, lohnt sich das u.U. auch finanziell nicht mehr wirklich da sich durchaus auch günstige Zimmer/Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten finden lassen. 

plane doch erst einmal deine Strecke
entlang dieser suchst du dir die entsprechenden Touristeninfos, Hotel, Pensionen, Hütten, etc. raus und dann fängst du an nach den günstigsten Zimmern zu fragen. Findest du nichts kannst du immer noch mit dem Zelt planen
Vergiss in der Pro&Contra Rechnung aber nicht die Verpflegung mit zu rechnen ! 
Im Preis für ein Hotel, Pension etc. ist eigentlich immer ein Frühstück dabei und meist kann man sich da auch noch eine Kleinigkeit für unterwegs mitnehmen (vielleicht vorher freundlich danach fragen)
Als Alleinfahrer kannst du denen im Hotel auch deine Tagesetappe mitteilen (als Rückversicherung) und bekommst u.U. von den Locals noch Tips
Von den Vorzügen einer abendlichen warmen Dusche, überhaupt der Möglichkeit sich zu waschen, und einem warmen weichen Bett für die Nacht will ich gar nicht anfangen. Und allein die Vorstellung bei schei$$drecks Wetter völlig durchnässt in ein nasses Zelt zu kriechen während 2km weiter eine trockene warme Pension steht.....ne danke !
Und ich hatte bei allen meinen Alpencross/touren/urlauben immer min 1-2 Tage Regen in der Woche. Mal nur ein kurzer Schauer aber auch mal 2-3 Gewitter am Stück mit Platzregen und Hagel bei denen man besser nicht mehr im Berg steckt.....

Aber jeder wie er will

Als aller erstes Mal in den Alpen kann man dir IMHO zu so einer Alleintour nicht wirklich raten.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Eisfochel (13. Januar 2010)

polo schrieb:


> das problem sollte weniger das zusätzliche gepäck sein, sondern die fehlende erfahrung: in vielen fällen bleibt das wetter stabil, man verfährt sich nicht, man purzelt nicht hin. in manchen aber nicht.
> daher: lieber kleiner anfangen.



Oder sich das ganze einfach nicht kaputtreden lassen, Augen zu und durch. Ehrlichgesagt, ich geh lieber in die vollen und mach meine (auch mal schlechten) Erfahrungen dann selbst, als erstmal "vorsichtig" anzufangen. Wie ich schon schrieb. Gesunder Menschenverstand hilft schon viel, ne gewisse Selbsteinschätzung sollte auch da sein. Und die meissten Fehler macht man halt nur einmal, und hat dann draus gelernt. Oder nimmt halt auch mal Unbill in kauf. Wenn ich so ne Aktion starte *RECHNE* ist fest damit das auch einiges schiefgeht. So ist das leben halt.

Aber jedem seine Meinung.

Ach ja: meine Alpin-Erfahrung war exakt null, Bikeerfahrung knapp 2 Jahre, davon etwas mehr als 0,5 Jahre MTB und Jahreszeit notgedrungermassen grenzwertig (Ende September/Anfang Oktober)...

Wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt. Wir sind IMHO! heut eh viel zu verweichlicht und notorisch zu Sicherheitsbedacht.


Gruß,

Eisfochel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Waren ca. 20-30 Kilo Gepäck, incl. Futter für zwei Wochen)









mir sind auf nem AlpenX meine 8-9kg oft schon "zuviel" !

Ich halte es allerdings auch für bl.....äh ungeschickt  die komplette Verpflegung für 14 Tage mitzuschleppen. Auch bei den Alpen Ureinwohner gibt es überall Supermärkte und Läden. 
Wenn dann würde ich da höchstens für 1-2 Tage Zeug mitnehmen (+Notration)
So habe ich das bei meinen entsprechenden Zelttrips in den USA (Bike, Hyw1) und in Island (Motorrad) gemacht


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2010)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen AlpenX machen, diesen Sommer und die Kosten soweit wie möglich drücken, also werd ich wohl die Zelt-Variante versuchen.


bist du dafür denn komplett ausgestattet? 
wenn du nen neuen schlafsack brauchst, sparst du da wohl nichts im vergleich zu ein paar hüttenübernachtungen, musst aber den ganzen kram rumschleppen. 
wenn alles, was auf der packliste steht, schon bei dir rumliegt, könnte die rechnung aufgehen, ansonsten eher nicht. 



JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Der Cross soll auch in erster Linie kein Urlaub werden, sondern ein Erlebnis, von dem ich meinen Kindeskindern noch erzählen kann ; -)


gerade dann sollte es doch möglichst gefährlich und unvernünftig sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Oder sich das ganze einfach nicht kaputtreden lassen, Augen zu und durch. Ehrlichgesagt, ich geh lieber in die vollen und mach meine Erfahrungen dann selbst, als erstmal "vorsichtig" anzufangen. Wie ich schon schrieb. Gesunder Menschenverstand hilft schon viel, ne gewisse Selbsteinschätzung sollte auch da sein. Und die meissten Fehler macht man halt nur einmal, und hat dann drauf gelernt. Oder nimmt halt auch mal einiges an Unbill in kauf.
> 
> Aber jedem seine Meinung.
> 
> ...



ich sag mal...Glück gehabt !
sorry aber so eine Einstellung halte ich für höchst zweifelhaft bis bekloppt 

frag mal bei der Bergrettung was die davon halten so einen wie dich dann aus dem Berg zu holen weil es dann doch schief gegangen ist !

Risikobereitschaft ist eins, leichtsinnig das was du da vertrittst


----------



## idworker (13. Januar 2010)

mit Zelt und dem ganzen Kram - ein klares NO GO - von mir.
Ãberleg mal der ganze FahrspaÃ geht flÃ¶ten. Habe vier TransAlp's hinter mir, glaube mir die 6 - 7kg GepÃ¤ck fÃ¼r Klamotten, Erste Hilfe, Foto.....reichen. Und mit 500â¬ klappts.

GrÃ¼Ãe vom Bodensee...


----------



## Eisfochel (13. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich sag mal...Glück gehabt !
> sorry aber so eine Einstellung halte ich für höchst zweifelhaft bis bekloppt
> 
> frag mal bei der Bergrettung was die davon halten so einen wie dich dann aus dem Berg zu holen weil es dann doch schief gegangen ist !
> ...



Glück gehabt? Stimmt, Du warst ja dabei! Oder neee, docht nicht. Hmm.

Was ist bitte daran Leichtsinn seine eigenen Grenzen noch ein weniger weiter auszuloten? Mit ner gescheiten Ausrüstung hät sich das Risiko nu wirklich in akzeptablen Grenzen. Und die hatt ich vorher extra auf Fahrradtauglichkeit hin optimiert. 

Und noch viel wichtiger: Was ich nicht fahren kann trag oder schieb ich halt. Und wie und wo man sich nen *gescheites* Lager zum auswettern sucht und baut hab ich nu auch nicht zum ersten mal durchexerxiert. Sachen wo ich schon vorher nen blöden Gefühl hatt hab ich halt garnicht erst angefangen. Daher hab ich zum Beispiel auch Similaun und Eisjöchl ausgelassen.

Und glaub mir, die Tour hatte mit Glück nichts zu tun. Outdoorerfahrungen hatte ich eh schon vorher, die haben sich nur noch vertieft und verfeinert. Nur eben diesmal in den Alpen und ab nu das ganze mit Fahrrad. Damit krauchst ja auch nciht im unwegigsten Gelände rum.

Also Urteil mal nicht vorschnell. Ich redlid schlisslich nciht davon mit Sandalen ins Hochgebirge zu gehen und vorher nie die Welt ausserhalb der Stadt gesehen zu haben. Das hier ist ein Mountainbike Forum. In dem Wort steht *Mountain* drin, und da setz ich vorraus das man sich ja wohl in der Natur bissel auskennt.


Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## sipaq (13. Januar 2010)

@JoeHaBe
Ich halte es für groben Leichtsinn (um nicht zu sagen für extrem bescheuert) ohne Partner und ohne alpine Erfahrung sich eine Woche lang nur mit einem Zelt in die Alpen zu begeben.

Auch wenn die Alpen relativ dicht besiedelt sind, gibt es immer noch genügend Ecken, auch auf den stärker befahrenen Routen, wo nicht alle 5 Minuten jemand um die Ecke kommt. Wenns Dich da schmeißt und Du dann da alleine verletzt in der Wildnis liegst, hat das mit Abenteuer eher weniger zu tun, mit einer extremen Scheiß-Situation hingegen viel mehr.

Eine Frage die sich mir noch stellt:
Fährst Du häufiger lange Ganztages- oder Mehrtages-Touren alleine und weißt Du, was das bedeutet? Es ist schon 'ne schöne Sache, wenn man jemanden dabei hat, mit dem man immer mal wieder ein Wort wechseln kann. Wenn das völlig fehlt ist das hart, wenn man das nicht gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn´s das Zelt sein muss und du überhaupt keine Erfahrung in den Bergen hast, warum ziehst du dann nicht einfach einen stationären Bikeurlaub im Zelt in Betracht? Spart Gepäck zum Rumschleppen und du kannst alpine Erfahrung sammeln. Evtl. findest du ja auch wen, der die eine oder andere Tagestour mitfährt. Es gibt in den ALpen so tolle Reviere, wo es einem in 1 Woche überhaupt nicht langweilig wird und man auch so mal die Grenzen ausloten kann.

Ich halte das Vorgehen von Eisfochel auch für Schwachsinn. Es gibt genug Beispiele, wo sowas anders augegangen ist, auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Ja, die Alpen sind besiedelt und es laufen noch andere Menschen in den Bergen rum. Und die armen Schweine müssen dann in ihrem Urlaub die Rettung für solche die Rettung alarmieren, das Bike den Berg runterschieben, einen Rücktransport organisieren, etc.pp. Super, tolle Einstellung!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2010)

@Eisfochel: wenn du das für dich entscheidest, ist das auch dein eigenes Risiko
aber jemanden pauschal das Gleiche zu empfehlen, der nach eigener Aussage noch nie mit dem Bike in den Alpen war, halte ich für leichtsinnig und unverantwortlich !
Du hattest Outdoorerfahrung (was du im übrigen erst nachher erwähnst), konntest also eventuell durch eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung dein Risiko minimieren und einschätzen.
Kannst du das auch für JoeHaBe? 
woher willst du wissen wo er rumkraucheln will oder was für eine Strecke er fährt ?
kennst du seine Erfahrung, Fahrtechnik, etc. ?
woher willst du wissen ob er sich nicht völlig selbst überschätzt ?
übernimmst du dann Verantwortung wenn er sich auf deine "geht schon" Aussage verlässt und es trotzdem schief geht ?

im übrigen kenne ich deine Argumentation
es ist meine eigene von vor ~17-18 Jahren als ich einen USA Bike-Trip plante oder als ich vor 12 Jahren anfing Motorrad zu fahren.....und im Nachhinein hatte ich viel Glück dass da so einiges nicht schief gegangen ist bzw. wenn doch es nur bei relativ leichten Verletzungen geblieben ist. (2 Brüche, 2 Gehirnerschütterungen, Bänderriss, großflächige Prellungen und tiefe Fleischwunden,....)
Und es ist auch die Argumentation von vielen Motorradfahrern, unter anderem von all denen, die sie jedes Jahr hier bei uns in kleinen Stücken aus dem Wald kratzen.....

abgesehen davon, mir ginge mit so einer schweren Fuhre einfach viel zu viel Fahrspaß und damit zu viel vom "Erlebnis mit dem Bike über die Alpen" verloren.
Nur für ein (in diesem Fall und in meinen Augen) relativ geringes Mehr an Naturerlebnis würde ich nicht mit Gepäckträger, Zelt & Co auf die Alpentrails gehen.
Bei anderen Touren, insbesondere bei fehlender Infrastruktur, kann das wieder anders sein

Allein würde ich dagegen durchaus machen !
Aber ich war eben in den letzten 20 Jahren schon öfters in den Alpen biken und weiß was da auf einen zukommt, habe sowas wie Outdoorerfahrung und bike auch schon lang genug um meine Fahrkünste einigermaßen realistisch einschätzen zu können. Das verbleibende Restriskio wäre und bin ich bereit einzugehen, aber eben nur für mich und pauschal dazu raten würde ich auch keinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2010)

AlpenX....bezahlbar 

die dort genannten 50,- EUR am tag find ich auch realistisch, wobei man da noch mehr sparen kann, auch ohne askese und zelten.


----------



## pommespeter (13. Januar 2010)

ich bin vor 2 jahren einen alleincross mit schlafsack und isomatte gefahren. zelt hab ich mir gespart, denn scheunen gibt s überall - gabs auch, doch wenn du nach 7 bikestunden ausgepowert vor der alternative heu oder zimmer für 20-25, mehr hab ich nirgens bezahlt, stehst, ... übrigens ist die warscheinlichkeit sehr groß, so war s auch bei mir, daß man sich anderen zumindest etappenweise anschließt und da will man sich dann nicht am abend ausklinken. dieser AX hat mich mit shuttle riva münchen für 9 tage auch keine 500.- gekostet. Der schlafsack war wegen den bescheuerten italienischen betttüchern übrigens nicht ganz umsonst.


----------



## Eisfochel (13. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Eisfochel: wenn du das für dich entscheidest, ist das auch dein eigenes Risiko
> aber jemanden pauschal das Gleiche zu empfehlen, der nach eigener Aussage noch nie mit dem Bike in den Alpen war, halte ich für leichtsinnig und unverantwortlich !
> Du hattest Outdoorerfahrung (was du im übrigen erst nachher erwähnst), konntest also eventuell durch eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung dein Risiko minimieren und einschätzen.
> Kannst du das auch für JoeHaBe?
> ...



Ok, da schreibst Du ja quasi vieles von dem was ich meinte. 



> Du hattest Outdoorerfahrung (was du im übrigen erst nachher erwähnst), konntest also eventuell durch eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung dein Risiko minimieren und einschätzen.
> Kannst du das auch für JoeHaBe?



Outdoorerfahrung, Selbsteinschätzung und Risikominimierung setze ich als gegeben vorraus. Sonst würde er doch garnicht erst auf die Idee kommen.

Und hab ihm ja angeboten Fragen zu stellen, dazu ist ein Forum ja da.


Nur, ich setze halt mehr vorraus. Zum Beispiel:

Zum Thema Leichtsinn: 

Leichtsinn ist für mich unvorbereitet zu sein und sich selbst zu überschätzen.


Was ich zum Beispiel als logisch und nicht wirklich erwähnenwert empfinde:

Hierzu noch nen kleines Beispiel:

Allein die Planung der gangbaren Routen hat mich schon Wochen gekostet. Vorher hab ich auch geschaut was auf den für die Strecke infragekommenden Routen auf mich zukommt und jederzeit mögliche einfachere Ausweichrouten, bis hin zum Radweg ausgekaspert. Inwieweit ich mich nun sklavisch daran gehalten hab ist zwar ne andere Geschichte, aber ich konnte halt jederzeit zurück auf ne einfachere Alternativstrecke wenns mir zu wild wurde. Was ich auch getan hab. Da muss die Vernunft halt siegen. Weiterhin war ne Liste von Hütten dabei, Winterraumschlüssel, Aufenthaltsort wurde, wenn möglich, von Zeit zu Zeit heimtelefoniert.

Sowas fällt für mich aber eben unter vernünftige Planung und ist Imho selbstverständlich. Daher fällts unter <selbstzitat>"Gesunder Menschenverstand"</selbstzitat>.

Weiterhin finde ich daher das man solch ein Vorgehen durchaus empfehlen kann. Ich gehe davon aus das niemand sich wegen so einem Post direkt in die Alpen stürzt ohne jemals vorher nen Fuss in den Wald gesetzt zu haben.

Vielleicht setz ich auch einfach bissel viel vorraus. 

Aber ein pauschales Verteufeln von Solotouren und als Leichtsinn aburteilen find ich definitv Kontraproduktiv. Sonst traut sich ja bald keiner mehr das Haus zu verlassen. Ich kenn genug Leute die halten es ja schon für Lebensgefährlich mal ne Nacht im Wald zu verbringen. Die würden aber auch nicht im Leben auf die Idee kommen sich allein über die Alpen zu machen.

Wie Du vlt merkst bin ich nicht der grosse Erklärbär. Aber ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Standpunkt bissel klarer rüberbringen. 

@JoeHaB: Ums klarzumachen, ich red nicht davon das das ein zuckerschlecken ist. Gute Vorbereitunng, Kondition, und Wissen über die Grenzen des eigenen Könnens sind Grundsätzlichkeiten die Du immer im Auge haben musst. Und ganz wichtig: wissen was Du NICHT kkannst. Stolz muss auch überwunden werden können und ne interessante, aber zu harte Stelle eben auch getragen/schoben/ausgelassen werden. Wenn Dir Dein bauchgefühl sagt "zu Heftig", dann lass es. Lieber nen Umweg machen als runterfliegen.

@Alle Kontrageber: tut mir leid wenn ich hier bissel viel unter "Ist doch Selbstverständlich" abhakte. Aber redet dem Bub die Idee doch nicht gleich komplett aus. 


Gruss, 

Eisfochel


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2010)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Ich war halt noch nie in den Alpen und kanns mir noch nicht so richtig vorstellen..





Eisfochel schrieb:


> Outdoorerfahrung, Selbsteinschätzung und Risikominimierung setze ich als gegeben vorraus. Sonst würde er doch garnicht erst auf die Idee kommen.


----------



## Eisfochel (13. Januar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Ok, ich versteh schon was Du meinst, aber wenn er schreibt "noch nie in den Alpen" heisst das für mich "noch nie in den Alpen" und nicht gleich "noch nie was draussen gemacht".

Kann ja genau so gut auch sein das er sich desöfteren in der hinterletzten Pampa rumtreibt, aber halt noch nie in den Alpen eben.

Ok, lahme ausrede. Gebs ja zu.


----------



## karstb (13. Januar 2010)

Zelt (inkl. Kocher, AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r 0Â°C) und richtig MTB Fahren geht einfach nicht. Selbst mit HighEnd AusrÃ¼stung kommt man nicht weit unter 15kg. Mein Tipp: DAV Juniormitglied ("Junior" ist sicher der Grund fÃ¼r den finanziellen Engpass) werden und fÃ¼r 6â¬ in DAV HÃ¼tten Ã¼bernachten. Dann hockste abends auch nicht allein vor deinem Zelt. Das mit dem "alleine" ist Ã¼berhaupt kein Problem. Wenn nicht in den Alpen, wo denn dann? Keine andere Bergregion der Welt ist so dicht besiedelt und gut erschlossen.


----------



## JoeHaBe (13. Januar 2010)

Hehe, ist echt amüsant, wie argumentiert wird was ich kann usw, vorallem, da ich ja weiß, was ich fürn Typ bin ; -)
Ich geb mal grob Entwarnung:
1. Outdoorerfahrung inkl. im Winter Zelten hab ich schon zur Genüge gesammelt, kommt daher, dass ich ein Pfadfinder bin ; -) Ausrüstung hab ich auch gute und leichte.
2. Ein Alleingang wirds nun doch nicht mehr, mein kleiner Bruder (stolze 21 zu dem Zeitpunkt und größer und stärker als ich) kommt mit, wir sind also in besten Händen, da wir uns sehr gut kennen und uns auf einander verlassen können.
3. Ich hatte mich schon entschieden, es auf alle Fälle zu fahren. Ich hab vorher lange überlegt, wie ich es am besten mache, vorallem wegen Kosten usw. und hab mir dann überlegt, dass ich das Risiko von Kälte, Regen usw. eingehe. Es kam schon leider zu oft vor, dass ich Ideen nicht umgesetzt hab, weils zu schwierig erschien oder so.

Biken kann ich glaube ganz gut und ich hab ein sehr gutes Trainingsumfeld, studiere nämlich in Freiberg, das ist diese kleine Stadt im Erzgebirge und werde die vorgeschlagene Wochenendtraningsrunde ausprobieren. Kondition muss ich mir aber auf alle Fälle noch zulegen, vorallem mit dem Gepäck.

Desweiteren war meine Tourvorstellung nicht allzu anspruchsvoll. Ich hab schon mehrmals nach den leichten AX´s gesucht und werd eine Strecke zusammenstellen, auf der ich ungefähr Straße/Radweg und Trails Hälfte Hälfte hab.

Zu dem Gedanken, dass es Mist ist allein zu fahren, kann ich sagen, dass ich kein Problem habe, mit mir allein zu sein, oftmals ist es sogar positiv, weil man sein Tempo fahren kann usw. Aber keine Sorge, mein kleiner Bruder passt ja auf mich auf ; -)

Ein Navi werde ich mir noch zulegen und auch die empfohlenen Karten. Ich bin auf jedenfall froh, dass mir auch zu nem Solo AX geraten wird, ich dachte, hatte eher erwartet, dass das völlig "verboten" wird ; -)

Also dann, gruß, joe


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Januar 2010)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nur, obs irgendwie gefährlich oder unvernünftig ist das ganze allein zu fahren?


Gefährlich im Allgemeinen nicht. Hängt von dir selber ab, aber es gibt jetzt nichts, das dir weh tun könnte ausser du dir selber wenn du eine falsche Entscheidung triffst. Wenn die äußeren Bedingungen nicht so passen, mußt halt selber entscheiden was du tust. Hausverstand reicht da aber aus und zu viel Ehrgeiz sollte man so oder so nicht im Gepäck haben. Die fehlende alpine Erfahrung finde ich auch nicht so dramtatisch, weil man sich auf gekennzeichneten Wegen bewegt und nicht "wild" durch die Gegend klettert. Dass man zum Biken in den Alpen die riesengroße Erfahrung braucht möcht ich mal bezweifeln. Vorsichtig sein und sich passiv verhalten reicht da locker aus. Ist ja keine Expedition aufs Matterhorn oder Mont Blanc.

Unvernünftig: Ja, weil immer was passieren kann und es selbst in den Alpen Abschnitte gibt, an denen nicht alle Stunden jemand vorbei kommt. Wobei man das nicht so dramatisch sehen sollte. Ich fahre bei mir zuhause 75% aller Strecken alleine und lebe erstaunlicher Weise immer noch. Spezielle Ausbildung habe ich jetzt auch keine - brauchts auch nicht. Ich könnte nicht wirklich sagen, dass es verwerflich wäre.
Ausserdem lernt man Leute kennen und man kann auch ein paar Tag mit anderen mit fahren wenn man sich gut versteht. Tut man irgendwie so oder so - ausser man ist ein kompletter Eigenbrötler.

Wildes Zelten ist halt meist nicht erlaubt - nur so zur Info.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@Eisfochel... muss sagen du hattest viel Glück.
Freunde von mir sind in der Bergwacht und müssen wegen Flachlantiroler so oft ausrücken. Die Alpen sind zwar gut besiedelt. Aber es gibt Tage dann sieht man keine Menschenseele. Lass es mal regnen, dann sind schon keine Wanderer mehr unterwegs. 

Sonst fand ich deine Planung aber gut... an nen Winterraumschlüssel denk ich im sommer nicht 

Und ich finde es nicht schlimm ne Solonummer zu machen... mach ich auch gerne und hat seinen reiz....

Ohne Erfahrung würde ich nicht alleine losziehen. Die Alpen sind mit den Hauptrouten zum biken zwar nicht gefährlich, aber auch kein Spielplatz.

@Joe: Also hütten sind jetzt nicht so teuer. ich fahre halt gerne mit leichten Gepäck und mag deswegen keine Zeltvariante. Sonst gehe ich gern auch zelten. 

Zur Ausrüstung würde ich dir auch nen Höhenmensser empfehlen. wegen der Wetterbeobachtung. Im Juli bis Augsust können Gewitter schnell aufziehen. 

Welche Strecke willst du den fahren. Vielleciht können wir dir noch gute Tips geben.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## marsepolani (14. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
wir haben auch schon mehere lange Touren selbst durchgeführt.
Hier nur vielleicht noch ein Tip:

Du solltest auf jedenfall handeln. Wir haben des öfteren Hotels und Gasthöfe durch handeln billiger bekommen. Teilweise lagen die Rabatte so zwischen 5 und 15 Euro pro Person. Ist auch Geld. Kann man dann in gutes Essen investieren.
Meistens kommt man ja erst recht spät an und da sind viele froh noch einmal rasch ein Zimmer zu vermieten.

Bis bald im Wald und viel Spass
bei eurer Tour

Marsepolani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Zelt (inkl. Kocher, Ausrüstung für 0°C) und richtig MTB Fahren geht einfach nicht. Selbst mit HighEnd Ausrüstung kommt man nicht weit unter 15kg.



Meine Solo-Ausrüstung wiegt aktuell ca. 8.5kg mit Tarp, mit Zelt statt Tarp wären es wohl ca. 10kg. Inkl. Kocher, 1kg Trockenfutter und 10 Müsliriegel. Tauglich bis 0 Grad.

Gehen tut das schon, aber die Ausrüstung ist nicht billig und schon die 8.5kg finde ich etwas viel, wenn man es richtig krachen lassen will. Ich optimiere ja auch noch. Mir geht es dabei auch weniger um das Geldsparen, als das Outdoorerlebnis.


----------



## JoeHaBe (14. Januar 2010)

Wir teilen uns das Gepäck ja nun zu 2.
Denke, da kommt schon jeder auf nen transportablen Schnitt.
Eine Art Höhenmesser steckt glaube in dem GPS (wollte mir ein Garmin zulegen).
Die Route ist noch nich klar, ganz grob von Garmisch nach Riva. Werde mir in nächster Zeit noch Gedanken machen, aber nicht sofort, weil ich erstma für Prüfungen lernen muss und erst wenn ich "Luft" hab und mir klar darüber bin, was wir gerne fahren wollen, eine Route konkret festlegen werde. Wie gesagt, kann es glaube so 50/50 aus Trail und Straße/Radweg sein. Die Via Claudia sollte doch recht Straßenlastig sein und da können wir ja dann auch mal kleinere Wege fahren.
Mir gings auch erstmal drum, nicht soo megaviele Höhenmeter zu fahren, sondern erstmal leicht einsteigen...können uns ja das Jahr drauf noch steigern.

Danke, für eure Tips und Hilfe, vllt. kann mir ja jetz schon einer ne konkretere Route vorschlagen? Gruß, joe


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (14. Januar 2010)

Das hört sich ja Vernüftig an... so 50/50...
Ja die Via Claudia ist schon Straßenlastig... aber es gibt auch viele schöne Flecken an ihr...

Mit Höhenmesser meinte ich eher ein Barometer... die von den GPS messen ja den Abstand...

Für normale Strecken... kann ich dir das Buch vom Ulrich Stanciu empfehlen.
Ist mit Software zum planen...

http://shop.bike-gps.com/bilder/TraumtourenTransalp-Titel.jpg


Gruß
Tom


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2010)

Das Buch ist für den Einstieg super. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## gewitterBiker (14. Januar 2010)

Das Buch ist schon ok, aber die Software gibt es mittlerweile im Netz mit mehr Varianten. Zwar etwas lahm und mit vielen Bugs, aber das war die Software im Buch ja auch 
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/


----------



## Eisfochel (14. Januar 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja Vernüftig an... so 50/50...
> Ja die Via Claudia ist schon Straßenlastig... aber es gibt auch viele schöne Flecken an ihr...



Aber die Via Claudia hat auch nen grossen Vorteil: Sie bietet viele "Ausstiegspunkte" wenn wieder Lust auf Trais besteht. Um die herum hatte ich meine Tour geplant, und konnte so je nach Kondition, Laune und Wetterlage "trailigere" Abschnitte und Radweglastigere fahren. So hab ichs zum Beispiel (nicht wieder falsch verstehen bitte, nichts halzbrecherisches) am Anfang der Tour "Krachen lassen", dann ruhiger angehen lassen, dann wieder Berghochklotzen. so war von allem was dabei. Ok, die Strecke ist dadurch aber nicht wirklich kürzer geworden. Aber ich hatte ja massig Zeit. *kicher*



> Mit Höhenmesser meinte ich eher ein Barometer... die von den GPS messen ja den Abstand...


Ich glaube er meinte die barometrischen Höhenmesser wie zum Beispiel im Garmin GPSMap 60CSx. den kannst ja als GPS-basierten UND Barometrischen verwenden. Nicht vergessen den barometrischen an nem Fixpunkt zu eichen. Und ja, die Verlaufsanzeige vom eingebauten Barometer ist wirklich ne gute "Wettertendenzvorhersage".



> Für normale Strecken... kann ich dir das Buch vom Ulrich Stanciu empfehlen.
> Ist mit Software zum planen...
> 
> http://shop.bike-gps.com/bilder/TraumtourenTransalp-Titel.jpg


Jupp, tolle Planungsgrundlage. Und schöne Beschreibungen/Bilder. Wobei ich aber vorwarnen muss: die GPX-Daten der Touren kosten.

Was u.A. mein Vorgehen war, ist folgendes: ich hab mir die Via Claudia aus freien Quellen besorgt, und im MapSource mit diversen anderen Trackaufzeichnungen kombiniert. Da hab ich mir dann den Weg vom Bodensee zum Gardasee aus diversen Abschnitten zusammengebaut, relativ stressfrei mit der Option auf die Via Claudia zurückzukönnen, falls es zu arg wird. Wie gesagt, wollt heil ankommen.

Die Via Claudia (in der leichen Version aus Traumtouren Transalp)an sich ist Landschaftlich schon reizvoll, aber halt nen langer Radweg. Hatte auf der nur eine interessante Passauffahrt, der Reschenpass. Aber "rechts und Links" von der findest Du immer wieder erprobte traillastige Routen verschiedendster Schwierigkeitsgrade die desöfteren auch Berührungspunkte mit der VCA haben. Brauchst aber trotz GPS bissel Übung Dich mit Kompass und Karte zu orientieren, würde das vorher mal in hiesigen Gefilden üben. Und nimm auch noch Papierkarten für die Übersicht mit. Dafür taugt son Minidisplay imho imho garnichts.

Is halt nen Batzen Rescherchearbeit sich das zusammenzustellen, lohnt imho aber.


Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Januar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte die barometrischen Höhenmesser wie zum Beispiel im Garmin GPSMap 60CSx. den kannst ja als GPS-basierten UND Barometrischen verwenden. Nicht vergessen den barometrischen an nem Fixpunkt zu eichen. Und ja, die Verlaufsanzeige vom eingebauten Barometer ist wirklich ne gute "Wettertendenzvorhersage".



Ja das hab ich gemeint.... Sehr interessant, wußte noch nicht, dass das Garmin nen barometrischen Höhenmesser hat... Ich hab halt meine Suunto Uhr. die Zeigt mir auch den Trend an 


Und deine Aussage zur Via Claudia stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.

Es gibt darüber soviele kostenlose Infos und Tracks im Netz. 
Und man kann mal rechts der Strecke nen Trail suchen mal Links 
Im Vinschgau kann man entweder den Radweg nehmen oder die Walawege benutzen.

siehe Link

http://wandern.suedtirol.com/wandern_/wandertipps/waalwege-oberes-vinschgau.php

Was hast du für 2010 so geplant?

Ich bin diese jahr mal wieder mehr Bergsteigerisch unterwegs 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte die barometrischen Höhenmesser wie zum Beispiel im Garmin GPSMap 60CSx. den kannst ja als GPS-basierten UND Barometrischen verwenden. Nicht vergessen den barometrischen an nem Fixpunkt zu eichen. Und ja, die Verlaufsanzeige vom eingebauten Barometer ist wirklich ne gute "Wettertendenzvorhersage".



Extrem praktisch ist aber die Kopplung des internen barometrischen Höhenmessers mit der GPS-Höhe (automatische Korrektur). Dadurch wird der angezeigte Höhenwert langsam der über mehrere Minuten gemittelten GPS-Höhenwert nachgeführt. Funktioniert ziemlich gut, und man erreicht dadurch nach meiner Erfahrung eine absolute Genauigkeit von weniger als +-10m... auch ohne dass man an einen Punkt zum kalibrieren vorbeikommt.

Man kann den Höhenmesser im Gerät aber nicht auf reine "GPS-Höhe" umschalten, entweder rein barometrisch oder eben mit automatischer Korrektur. Lediglich eine kurze Abfrage der reinen GPS-Höhe ist möglich.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Extrem praktisch ist aber die Kopplung des internen barometrischen Höhenmessers mit der GPS-Höhe (automatische Korrektur). Dadurch wird der angezeigte Höhenwert langsam der über mehrere Minuten gemittelten GPS-Höhenwert nachgeführt. Funktioniert ziemlich gut, und man erreicht dadurch nach meiner Erfahrung eine absolute Genauigkeit von weniger als +-10m... auch ohne dass man an einen Punkt zum kalibrieren vorbeikommt.
> 
> Man kann den Höhenmesser im Gerät aber nicht auf reine "GPS-Höhe" umschalten, entweder rein barometrisch oder eben mit automatischer Korrektur. Lediglich eine kurze Abfrage der reinen GPS-Höhe ist möglich.



OK.... aber für die Wetterbestimmumg würde ich die Korrektur ausschalten.

Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> OK.... aber für die Wetterbestimmumg würde ich die Korrektur ausschalten.
> 
> Oder seh ich das falsch?



Das siehst du richtg...


----------



## JoeHaBe (15. Januar 2010)

Hey..
Ich hatte das "_Garmin etrex Legend hcx_" im Sinn, weils, wen wirds wundern, recht günstig ist. Kann das diese barometrische/gprs´ische Höhenangabe?
Und bin froh, das VC recht universell zu sein scheint und ihr mir das empfehlen könnt!
Ich bin da eben drauf gekomm, dass sie immer als einfache Route gerechnet wurde und wirklich viele fertige Routen usw. im Netz zu finden sind. Werd wohl wirklich dort lang fahren. Man kann sicher auch die "Soll-Strecke" absolvieren und das Lager aufschlagen und dann noch so bissel mit dem Bike auf Trailsuche gehen? Natürlich wenn man noch nie zu müde und noch genügend Licht ist.

Joar, bis dann, Joe


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Januar 2010)

Das Legend hat keinen Höhenmesser, da musst du dir den Vista kaufen. Mir persönlich genügt er, da ich einen Tacho mit Höhenmesser habe und nicht alles redundant sein muss ;-) Mein Focus lag ganz klar auf Batterielaufzeit und da ist der Legend top.


----------



## JoeHaBe (15. Januar 2010)

Ursprünglich war ich auch auf ein Tacho mit HM scharf, aber dachte mir dann, dass ich eh son Navi brauch und da muss dann gleich alles drin sein..
Gibts Navis, die auch Speed usw. messen oder berechnen können? Also in denen auch gleich noch die gängigen Tacho-Funktionen stecken?

Edit meinte: das Vista is auch nur ein paar Euro teuer..also wenn man mal schnell mit google die Shopping Ergebnisse anguckt..


----------



## Uphillerer (15. Januar 2010)

Klar können die auch die Geschwindigkeit anzeigen. Gibt ja schon genug Bike-Computer, auch von Garmin, die als Trainings-Gerät genutzt werden. Bergauf, bergab ist die Geschwindigkeit, sollte sie nur mit GPS gemessen werden, natürlich nie so genau, wie ein Wellentacho. Warum das so ist, kann sich ja mal jeder selber Gedanken drüber machen.

Ich habe auch den Vista HcX. Allerdings benutze ich den nicht täglich, so dass ich auf einen Höhenmesser am Tacho nicht verzichten möchte. So auch auf Bergrunden, für die ich kein GPS brauche. Was bei der ganzen Sache etwas verzwickt und teuer werden kann, ist das Kartnematerial für die Alpen. OpenMTB-Map ist dabei ein Weg. Das teure Karenmaterial von Garmin würde ich nicht kaufen. Wenn du nur nach Tracks ohne Kartendarstellung fahren wills, reicht auch der ganz normale Etrex H.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2010)

alle GPS Geräte können dir Höhe, Geschwindigkeit, gefahrene km etc. anzeigen
die Frage ist in welchem Zeitryhtmus werden die Daten ermittelt
Ich habe immer Abweichungen bei den km Anzeigen meines GPS60CSx zu denen vom jeweiligen Tacho, der auf den Raddurchmesser eingestellt ist und auch jede Radumdrehung mitrechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeHaBe (15. Januar 2010)

Naja, für die Sache muss dann wohl erstmal das Garmin herhalten.
Ich denke, dass ich auch mit den Tracks erstma klarkomme, ich "muss" ja die normalen Papier-Übersichtskarten eh noch mitnehmen und kann ja dann dort für den groben Überblick draufgucken...
Und wie ihr das mit der VC beschrieben habt, kann man wohl recht einfach ein bissel vom großen Plan abweichen ohne sich gleich hoffnungslos zu verfransen...
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JoeHaBe (15. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> alle GPS Geräte können dir Höhe, Geschwindigkeit, gefahrene km etc. anzeigen
> die Frage ist in welchem Zeitryhtmus werden die Daten ermittelt
> Ich habe immer Abweichungen bei den km Anzeigen meines GPS60CSx zu denen vom jeweiligen Tacho, der auf den Raddurchmesser eingestellt ist und auch jede Radumdrehung mitrechnet.


 
Kann das Garmin evtl. auch die gefahrene Strecke speichern? Also dass ich nachher wie nen Streckenplan von der Tour hab? Da könnte ich ja ganz einfach mit GoogleEarth oder so, die Strecke nachgehn und weiß dann auch die km usw.

Ich hatte übrigens mal sone Seite, also nen Bikeroutenplaner, der auch die Höhenmeter berechnet, die sollen dann zwar auch nicht ganz genau sein, weil die Abstufung ja nie auf den Meter genau ist, aber da hat man vorher schonmal nen guten Überblick, wie hart eine Etappe wird..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2010)

ja können die
das konnte sogar schon mein ~10 Jahre altes Garmin GPSIII ;-)
man muss nur darauf achten das die Funktion auch aktiviert ist.....
Dann kannst du einstellen in welchem Abstand (zeitlich oder Strecke) das Gerät einen Punkt speichert und somit hinterher die tatsächlich gefahrene Strecke (viele Punkte) am Computer nachsehen, bzw in Google Earth oder anderen Kartenprg. dir anzeigen lassen
Bei mir steht das z.B. auf alle 100m womit die Aufzeichnung ausreichend fein wird um hinterher z.B. auch eine Serpentinenstrecke als solche zu erkennen aber Datensätze der gesamten Tagestouren trotzdem nicht zu groß werden.
Denn bei der nachfahrerei von Tracks (eigene und anderer) muss man beachten das die Garmins nur 500 Trackpunkte je Track verarbeiten können. Aber nur beim einlesen !
beim schreiben geht da deutlich mehr. Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht. Bei den alten Geräten war der Speicherbedarf sicherlich ein Thema (es werden die Koordinaten, Höhe, Geschwindigkeit, etc. je Punkt gespeichert) aber heute mit mehreren Gigabyte großen Speicherkarten ist das kein Argument mehr
Deutlich längere tracks muss man vorher dann eben in der Software aufteilen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte auch auf meinen Tacho mit Höhenmesser nicht verzichten. Wenn ich bei uns in den Voralpen unterwegs bin, brauch ich kein GPS und möcht es auch nicht zu jeder kleinen Tour mitschleppen.
Irgendeine Karte würd ich mir auf jeden Fall draufspielen, Tracks ohne Karte nachzufahren, kann schwierig sein, wenn es viele Verzweigungen gibt. Bei einer Y-Verzweigung siehst du nämlich nicht immer gleich, wie du fahren musst. Try & Error im Gebirge kann halbwegs lästig sein. :-(


----------



## Eisfochel (15. Januar 2010)

JoeHaBe schrieb:


> Hey..
> Ich hatte das "_Garmin etrex Legend hcx_" im Sinn, weils, wen wirds wundern, recht günstig ist. Kann das diese barometrische/gprs´ische Höhenangabe?
> Und bin froh, das VC recht universell zu sein scheint und ihr mir das empfehlen könnt!
> Ich bin da eben drauf gekomm, dass sie immer als einfache Route gerechnet wurde und wirklich viele fertige Routen usw. im Netz zu finden sind. Werd wohl wirklich dort lang fahren. Man kann sicher auch die "Soll-Strecke" absolvieren und das Lager aufschlagen und dann noch so bissel mit dem Bike auf Trailsuche gehen? Natürlich wenn man noch nie zu müde und noch genügend Licht ist.
> ...




Trailsuche machste lieber nicht Ad Hoc, da landest nur nachts irgendwo in der Pampa und darfst dann im Zweifelsfall übelste Schwierigkeitsstufe in der Abenddämmerung runtereiern und stehst im Zweifelsfall plötzlich auf der falschen Seite vom Berg. Ziemlich ungesunde Idee..

Wie hier ja schon geschrieben wurde, es gibt erprobte Trails en masse, zeichne Dir die am besten vorher ein, dann haste Auswahl falls Dir langweilig ist. Klar kannste auch interessante Strecken entdecken und ausprobieren, aber wenn würd eich sowas a) nichts abends machen, und b) eher Vorsichtig angehen. Habs selbst schon erlebt das sich ein recht lustig zu fahrender Hohlweg plötzlich zum Felsstufenmarathon entwickelt hat. Is zwar ne Viehtreibstrecke gewesen laut dem Bauern da, ich frag mich aber wie die Viecher da bloss heil runterkommen mit Ihrer halben Tonne Fleisch 

Auch kann nen Trail schnell mal vom Berg aus ganz weit ins Tal reinreichen, und dann stehst meilenweit vom Lagerplatz weg und darfst das wieder hochjuckeln, auch nid lustig abends. Zumindest für mich kann ich sagen, ich war am Ende eines Tages meisst froh am Feuerchen zu hocken, Tee zu trinken und dem Wald zuzuhören. Viel mit "dann noch so bissel mit dem Bike auf Trailsuche gehen" war da nimmer drin. 

Gruss, 

Eisfochel


----------



## Eisfochel (15. Januar 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Was hast du für 2010 so geplant?
> 
> Ich bin diese jahr mal wieder mehr Bergsteigerisch unterwegs



Uhhh, das ist noch nicht wirklich entschieden. Was mich grad reizen würde wören die Östlichen Alpen nach Slowenien. Also so Grob der Grünen Route der Via Alpia folgen und die nach Slowenien verlängern, aber da muss ich noch schauen inwieweit das wirklich befahrbar ist.

Alternativ würden mich auch die Pyrenäen reizen, aber bin da noch unsicher ob ich Konditionell schon Reif dafür bin.

Was auf jeden Fall ansteht ist ne Woche Kanaren, La Palma, Fuerteventura etc, aber diesmal mit eigenem Rad. War gerade über die Feuertage auf Fuerteventura und Lanzarote, und bin da auch mal mit nem Leihbike los. die Vulkanberge sind herrlich zum fahren, aber was ich da als Rad angedreht bekommen habe spottet jeder Beschreibung. Leidlich strassengeeignetes Pseudomountainbike, da hatte ich eher Angst ums Rad und das macht dann bergab auch keinen Spass.

Ansonsten steht, je nachdem wie ich Zeit find und das Wetter passt, noch ne kleine 2-3 Tage Wintertour durch die Alb an.


Gruss,

Eisfochel


----------



## neliscott (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo, Übernachtungen oben sind meist deutlich preiswerter und esse zu mittag vom Supermarkt istausreichend, Rückreise sinnvoll gestalten und du brauchstnicht mehr als 0 Eus im Tagesschnitt-wenn du natürlich vorher für 500 Eus GPS kaufst und für 2000 Eus ein MTB brauchst du auch nicht über 50 Euro nachdenken oder?


----------



## JoeHaBe (25. Januar 2010)

Werden jetz wohl doch zu 4. fahren, da verteilt sich das Campingzeugs und Essen gibts auch aus dem Supermarkt..die Kosten sollten sich also in Grenzen halten, ebenso,wie das Gewicht, das jeder zu schleppen hat.


----------

